# Happy Birthday sweet Dinky



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I am putting this on as I wont have time tomorrow before work.

On 6th Feb 2007 our home bred whippet Rosie gave birth to 10 puppies 3 dogs and 7 bitches. All went well for the first 6 weeks then we noticed that 1 bitch was not growing at the same rate as the others. Thinking she was being pushed away from food we started feeding her seperately only to find she was regurgitating her food. We took her to the vets were she was admited and given a barium meal. I was bad news she had megaoesophogus she had no valve at the top of her stomach to keep food in. There was nothing they could do but she was a fighter and a little devil. She came home.The vet said if we could teach her to eat stnding with her front higher and to stay like that she would be ok.

Unfortunately it was not to be after 2 weeks little Dinky went to sleep on my knee forever it was 1st of april and she was just 8 weeks old. My son Ben who at the time was nearly 14 buried her in the front garden that night.

For 2 weeks she ruled the house. Whatever Dinky wanted Dinky got even her favourite food Heinz banana and custard baby food which she was fed of a spoon. I still have the teddy she used to cuddle up to at night. None of the others are ever allowed near it.

HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY DARLING

From all of us and mum Rosie, dad Owen, grandad Bandit, Granny Tegan, and all your brothers and sisters Angel, Marti, Minni, Mini, Poppy, Lily, Mikey, Danny and Nathan

Dinky and her sister Angel


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

aaaaw thats so sad, Belive it or not Blaze shares the same birthday to the day! hes 2 tomorrow! i will think of dinky tomorrow.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SO SAD!


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

awww poor baby, Happy Birthday darling angel. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Brought me tears!!
Very moving...Happy Birthday!!
I hope you are eating well at Rainbow Bridge..Eat all you want sweet little one xxx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

:sad: Bless you for taking her into your hearts.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

So sad. Happy birthday in Rainbow Bridge - have a good one xx


----------



## gillie (Sep 29, 2008)

awww so sad. Bless her little heart.

Happy Birthday Dinky....be happy now in Rainbow Bridge 

Love
Gillie
x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 6, 2009)

happy birthday little one


----------



## tracie (Jan 31, 2009)

So sad- bless her - atleast she had your love even for those short weeks x


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

So sad...happy birthday


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

So very sad to hear this. 8 weeks old is such a very short time. At least she had lots of love and attention while she was here. No one could have done more.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

hi
its so sad to say that she had been taken away so early but she is free, at the rainbow bridge,
memories live on whilst life passes by.
happy thoughts to rainbow freinds 
dinki is so sweet and pure
bless her
yours wendy517


----------



## Pollyanna580 (Mar 4, 2009)

Happy birthday to a sweet little angel. Tomorrow would be my Ben's birthday too, he left us in 1998, Happy Birthday angels xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

